# The Kiss



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Kiss .

He had just saved her from a fire in her house, rescuing her by carrying her out of the house into her front yard, while he continued to fight the fire.

She is pregnant.

When he finally got done putting the fire out, he sat down to catch his breath and rest.

A photographer from the Charlotte, North Carolina newspaper, "The Observer," noticed her in the distance looking at the fireman.

He saw her walking straight toward the fireman and wondered what she was going to do.

As he raised his camera, she came up to the tired man who had saved her life and the lives of her babies and kissed him just as the photographer snapped this photograph.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

A wondeful story
Glad to hear she and her babies are safe

Don
P.S. Wolfie your pic didn't show up


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> A wondeful story
> Glad to hear she and her babies are safe
> 
> Don
> ...


???? I can see it....


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

can't see it, Wolfie.....

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You fix it









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AHHH!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Cool!! That is a good story, and photo.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A simple Thank You made his day


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Aww, that is sweet


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet! I've saved a few animals in my career...and it always makes you feel good.

Animals all react different when stressed. I've been bitten a few times as well!









Cool pic...thanks.

Pete


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Love it Wolfie!! 
Great Story









Tami


----------

